# New to mma and need advice on training



## jd20075 (Aug 29, 2009)

hi

i am new to mma and i am currtley not in the best of shape

so i am writing to the ask for any training advice that would be best to shift my extra weight and the best way to achive this

many thanks in advance


----------



## jplews85 (Nov 1, 2009)

hi i want to start doing mixed martial arts ive done a bit of boxing at amateaur level but wanna try this to keep my fitness up can you help many thanks


----------



## ckakarate1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, you need to do Martial Arts / Karate training which will make you mentally as well as physically strong. Karate for Men and Women is fun yet challenging and capable of honing you gradually into the best shape of your life. You will lose weight; gain greater energy and stamina; develop a strong, toned, healthy body; and fight premature aging, resulting in a longer, healthier life. Actually, I am associated with California Karate Academy (CKA) which is one of the country's oldest Karate Schools. So visit our School's Website for more detail: California Karate Academy


----------

